# Dell N5050 laptop asks to change hard disk



## shijilt (Jan 23, 2016)

Dell N5050 laptop with Windows 7 os shows warning to change hard disk.
I tried re installing the os , it took some time to get it installed , the problem still exists .
Even the windows installation setup warned that windows cannot install in this drive.

I couldn't find any software which will show bad sectors - tried some apps , it shows some graphs , nothing to read.

Image from internet .
It's the same 
 *www.tech-g.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/error2-300x245.jpg


My question is if I change the hard disk, is it gonna fix the issue ?
Shod I use ghost or fresh install in new hard disk ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

download crystaldiskinfo free portable zip edition(no need to install).run it & post the screenshot of values here(use imgur,not forum attachment function which is broken).


----------



## shijilt (Jan 23, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> download crystaldiskinfo free portable zip edition(no need to install).run it & post the screenshot of values here(use imgur,not forum attachment function which is broken).


I just added a new HGST hard disk . the problem seems to be fixed now .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

still do as suggested,it will be helpful for future issues.


----------



## shijilt (Jan 23, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> still do as suggested,it will be helpful for future issues.


Laptop was my friend's. He went abroad today !


----------

